# on line I-codes



## JBI (May 19, 2010)

Can someone post a link to the I-coes on-line for me? New computer doesn't have any of my old favorites... yet... Thanks in advance, John


----------



## globe trekker (May 19, 2010)

.

*Try this one Big John!*

*http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/index.htm*

.


----------



## JBI (May 19, 2010)

gt - Thanks a bunch, you da MAN!


----------



## Mule (May 19, 2010)

JBI, How's the new job going?


----------



## globe trekker (May 19, 2010)

.

John,

Have you gotten Albany whipped into compliance yet?   Why not?  You HAVE been there a week now.  

.


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 20, 2010)

Or, you can take the "early entry" route and try:

http://www.iccsafe.org/Store/Pages/FreeCodes.aspx

That will get you not only the I-codes but whatever other free codes are available.


----------



## Paul Sweet (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the link, globe trekker.  I always forget which e-mail address & password I used to sign up for the one Gene mentioned.

I backed up a bit to:  http://publicecodes.citation.com/  and found if you click on ICC Documents you also can view some legacy codes and ANSI A117.1.

BTW, how about making this thread a sticky.  Somebody is always looking for this information.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 27, 2010)

Ask and you shall receive Mr. Sweet.


----------



## DRP (Oct 25, 2010)

These are some links I've found useful. I had posted some of my favorites on another forum awhile back so I just did a quick cut and paste.

This is a good article on understanding loads and using span tables;

http://www.umass.edu/bmatwt/publications/articles/understanding_loads_using_span_tables.html

This one then goes on to understanding beams;

http://www.umass.edu/bmatwt/publications/articles/calculating_loads_on_headers_and_beams.html

The AWC joist and rafter spancalc;

http://www.awc.org/calculators/span/calc/timbercalcstyle.asp

The AWC joist and rafter calc is great, it comes up short when you need a beam, this is the same people's beam tables;

http://www.awc.org/Standards/wsdd.html

Also while on any of their pages click the "publications" tab on the left of the page, then click "free download library"

This is the connections calculator by the same folks who provide the joist and rafter calc. I imagine most of you know, connection failures are much more common than timber failures. This is how to check the strength of a nail or bolt;

http://www.awc.org/calculators/connections/ccstyle.asp

The American Plywood Association's website is here;

http://www.apawood.org/

Georgia Pacific's I joist and LVL span tables are here;

http://www.gp.com/build/documentviewer.aspx?repository=bp&elementid=4372

For Glulam beams the AITC has span tables;

http://www.aitc-glulam.org/capacity.asp

Click on their "publications" tab as well, lots of free technical info

Residential steel tables can be found here;

http://www.toolbase.org/Design-Construction-Guides/Exterior-Walls/steel-beam-column-load

For flitch plates this is a good set of tables;

http://www.toolbase.org/PDF/DesignGuides/flitchplate.pdf

When all that runs out I back up and punt

The AWC also publishes the "Design Values for Wood Construction", the allowable strength values for wood by species and grade. I have a little sawmill and use timbers that you don't typically find at Home Despot. I'm building a horse barn soon out of tulip poplar, I can find the typical strength value of that here;

http://www.awc.org/pdf/2005-NDS-Supplement.pdf

Kinda funny how our grandads used to use the trees in the backyard and now I'm supposed to use stuff from Estonia and Lithuania

I've taken some basic engineering formulas and plugged them into simple javascripts to crunch the numbers. These are some calcs I've written, click the beam and column tab and it'll open to that group, you should of course have your engineer check the results, but they work for initial design;

http://www.windyhilllogworks.com/CalculatorIndex.htm


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 26, 2010)

Another good resource for e-codes from mark handler on another thread.

I have been a strong supprter of Carl Malamud, for years

I have put his website on this website before http://ftp.resource.org/codes.gov/


----------



## Mark K (Dec 2, 2010)

The 2007 California Plumbing Code and the California Mechanical Code, are available for viewing on line via the following International Association of Plumbing and Mechanical Officials web site link: http://www.iapmo.org/Pages/californiaplumbingcode.aspx and http://www.iapmo.org/Pages/californiamechanicalcode.aspx


----------



## jwilly3879 (Jun 23, 2011)

JBI

NYDOS website has free online codes available. http://www.dos.ny.us/DCEA/ as well as Technical Bulletins, Code Interpretations, etc.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jun 23, 2011)

That's close. . . .

It's http://www.dos.state.ny.us/DCEA/


----------



## RJJ (Jun 27, 2011)

Gene how you doing? Also a lot of great links. Some I often forget how to fine again.


----------



## pwood (Jun 27, 2011)

great stuff. the astm and asce standards are referenced in the codes but they are nowhere to be found for free? or are they?


----------



## ICE (Jul 3, 2011)

This thread is great.  I bookmarked the page.


----------

